
Ask HN: Can Freedom Exist Online? - markrankin
If governments can monitor all internet traffic, can humanity be free online? I finished watching Citizen 4 and I was wondering if anything had changed since 2013.
======
raxxorrax
I don't think so, I think surveillance and freedom are mutually exclusive in
most spaces and most applications.

